# Curing beef jerky



## beefjerky123 (Nov 13, 2014)

Ingredients:
Soy Sauce, salt, sugar, spices, and InstaCure#1 (AKA.pink salt, curing salt, Sodium Nitrite with Salt, Prague salt#1)

Steps:
1 Slice beef into thin slice 5mm, 2kg.
2 Mix all ingredients together into glass container, including the curing salt, say with 2kg of beef that'l be 1 Tsp of curing salt. 
   this mixture of all ingredients is in a liquid form due to soy sauce, the marinate is around 1 cup or 1.5 cup. then add beef in.
3 Refrigerating 24 hour.
4 take out, then dry with kitchen towel or food paper towel

Questions:

1 Could the curing salt get dissolved into the liquid marinate? if that happens, then not much curing salt will be left in the beef.
2 After step 3, should I rinse the beef with water a bit? or just dry them with towel?
3 1 Tsp of curing salt to 2kgs of beef ratio as the internet says, however if we use wet brine curing method, then we should add extra curing salt into the brine, because some curing salt will be dissolved into the liquid, am I right..

Big Thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 13, 2014)

bj, morning.....    good question......

Cure is theoretically absorbed into meat at about 1/4" per day rate....   being the meat is 2 sided and probably about 1/4 inch thick, it should have absorbed fully through the meat and done it's job....   as the seasonings and salt have done...
To keep the brine/cure at the proper amount of cure/kg, weigh the liquid brine also...   

So, 1.5 cups of brine mixture weighs about 700-750 ish grams.....   so with the meat you have 2.75 ish kgs....  and as you have noted, some extra cure would be in order...   add another 1/3-1/2 tsp. of cure would be close....

I would pat dry the jerky with toweling in place of the rinse, only because of it's thickness.....    Thicker meats, like belly bacon, I rinse in cold water then dry....    

If you have a grams scale, that would be a good way to measure your cure and spices...  and would be better for trying to reproduce recipes, but not necessary.....

Dave


----------

